# Burmese: Tips for learning



## Setwale_Charm

Would anyone happen to know of any links to Burmese language learning? I have so far only been able to find info about the language and one course for advanced students online but I am a beginner. This one seems to be a particularly rare language despite the large number of speakers. But it`s impossible to find even printed courses of it while books on the neighbouring languages, Khmer, Lao, Thai are widely available.


----------



## MarcB

I woud start here.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks , Mark, but I know this course already. It `s not a particularly good one but there seems to be no choice. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Thomas F. O'Gara

There's "Spoken Burmese"  by William Cornyn.  I don't know how good it is but I'm currently using the Urdu books in the series and they're quite good.  Tapes are available too.


----------

